# Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2012)

*Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????​*
Habe soeben einen der durchaus interessanteren der vielen Anrufe aus den Landesverbänden von VDSF und DAV bekommen.

Anscheinend soll sich im Osten was rühren - es scheint so, als ob die jetzt am 28.08. anstehende Sitzung der Initiative nicht ganz so problem- und geräuschlos im Hinterzimmer und an der Basis vorbei ablaufen sollte wie geplant..

Es muss scheinbar sowohl Stress VDSF-intern (Bayern, Meckpomm) wie auch in DAV-Verbänden geben.

Schenkt man dem Gehörtem Glauben, dürfte sogar die Fusion insgesamt wieder in Frage stehen - dabei hab ich mich schon drauf gefreut, endlich nur noch einen anglerfeindlichen Verband zu haben....

Hat da noch jemand was läuten hören?

Ist da was dran?

Oder nur wieder einer der Versuche, uns einzuspannen??


----------



## Knispel (23. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????​*
> 
> 
> 
> Schenkt man dem Gehörtem Glauben, dürfte sogar die Fusion insgesamt wieder in Frage stehen - dabei hab ich mich schon drauf gefreut, endlich nur noch einen anglerfeindlichen Verband zu haben....



Langsam entwickelt sich das zum Kindergarten oder zur schlechten "Seifenoper" . Das kann doch nicht war sein, dass diese "Funktionäre" nicht in der Lage sind, Nägel mit "Köppe" zumachen. Wenn ich auf meiner Arbeitsstelle so arbeiten würde, wäre ich bestimmt schon länger meines Postens enthoben und arbeitslos ....


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



Knispel schrieb:


> Langsam entwickelt sich das zum Kindergarten oder zur schlechten "Seifenoper" .




Langsam ? Das war von Anfang an der Fall. 

Und sowas soll die Lobby der Angler sein, deren Geschicke lenken und will von Politik und Naturschutz ernst genommen werden?

Lachhaft und Peinlich ist das, sonst nix.

Wir haben das von Anfang an aufgezeichnet und mit jedem einzelnen Punkt recht behalten. 

Bewundernswert sind jedoch die Befürworter der Fusion und sonstige Verbands(ange)hörige.

Woher die die Kraft nehmen, diesen Schwachsinn weiter gut zu heißen, ist kaum nachzuvollziehen. 

Und mit Frau Hapach-Fasan scheint man auch haargenau die richtige Kandidatin für ein mögliches Präsidentschaftsamt gefunden zu haben. Von da kommt ja auch nix.


----------



## Brotfisch (23. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Möglicherweise zutreffend sind die vier ????

Ansonsten ist die Nachricht keine Nachricht. Die Informationen sind doch ein wenig arg dürftig, um aus ihnen Bewertungen abzuleiten. 

Warten wir doch einfach ab, was nach dem 28/8 veröffentlicht wird oder sonstwie nach außen dringt.

Jetzt wieder angeln!


----------



## flor61 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> dabei hab ich mich schon drauf gefreut, endlich nur noch einen anglerfeindlichen Verband zu haben....



Da hast Du ja besser als ich, denn ich kenne nur einen englerfreundlichen Verband, den LAVB. Sieht man mal vom lebend-Köderfisch-Verbot ab, was im E-Fall recht unangenehme Folgen haben kann.

Petri


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (23. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bewundernswert sind jedoch die Befürworter der Fusion und sonstige Verbands(ange)hörige.
> 
> Woher die die Kraft nehmen, diesen Schwachsinn weiter gut zu heißen, ist kaum nachzuvollziehen.



Psychopharmaka|kopfkrat ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



> Die Informationen sind doch ein wenig arg dürftig, um aus ihnen Bewertungen abzuleiten.


Weil mir ein einziges Telefonat zu wenig ist - wenngleich mit jemandem, dem ich bisher trotz Verbandsamt noch vertraue - wollt ich ja gerne wissen, ob da noch jemand weiter was läuten gehört hat, um das evtl. ein Stück weiter verifizieren zu können.


----------



## velvet (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Hallo T,

Du wirst gemerkt haben, dass auf Deine erste Message kaum Resonanz war. 

Entweder ist die Thematik allen Anglern wirklich ...egal oder es gibt derzeit zu wenig Vögel die zwitschern.

Übrigens ist die Einladung der erweiterten Initiativgruppe zur Meinungsbildung (es kann definitiv keine Entschlussfassung geben!) erst am  Mittwoch, 29.08., akut.

Vielleicht werden dann allen VDSF-LV die Ergebnisse der Prüfung der abgegebenen DAV-Unterlagen zur Verschmelzung transparent dargestellt. Mag sein, dass deswegen eine Unruhe entstanden ist. Schließlich sind diese keine Schmalztöpfchen. 
Erschreckend ist jedenfalls, dass dieser Verband (DAV) nach ersten Erkenntnissen in den letzen Jahren vehement über seine Verhältnisse gelebt hat. 
Somit ist der Widerstand einiger VDSF-LV zur Fusion durchaus zu verstehen. 
Wer heirat gern und ohne Unwohl eine Schwangere, die man erst seit einigen Tagen kennt, wobei auch nicht weiß aufgrund des dicken Bauches, ob einen plötzlich nicht Fünflinge erwarten?
Gleichwohl ist es auch möglich, dass einige der DAV-Fürsten plötzlich erkennen, dass, wenn die Heirat nicht zustande kommt, nur Wasser anstelle Wein zur Verfügung steht.

Dass der Lebenswandel der Heiratskandidatin DAV vorher nicht ganz koscher war, sagt auch das Ergebnis mit besonderen Anmerkungen der letzten Betriebsprüfung der Finanzbehörden aus. Wenn man sich dazu die Jahresabschlüsse anschaut, so fragt man sich, wie dieses in den Mitgliederversammlungen des DAV so geduldet worden ist. Oder haben die Vereine dies nicht gemerkt oder von alldem nichts gewußt?

Der DAV kurvt nicht zurück,
er ist derzeit *unfähig* für einen Zusammenschluß!

Im Übrigen sieht die Einladung zur nächsten VDSF-JHV im November in Berlin auch keinen möglichen Termin für eine weitere _Vereinigungsfeier _vor.

Da Du, Thomas, sowie so kein Freund eines Zusammengehens beider Verbände bist - so äußerst Du Dich stets - sollte Dich dieses Ergebnis irre erfreuen.

Dennoch, irgendwann sollten wir uns einig sein und wissen, dass die Gegner der Anglerei nicht unter uns, die sich hier austauschen, sind und dass wir nur etwas (für alle Angler!) erreichen, wenn wir gemeinsam Front machen. Wir wären als Angler wesentlich stärker, wenn wir unsere Kräfte nicht unnötig vergeuden würden, sondern gezielt bündeln und steuern könnten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



velvet schrieb:


> Dennoch, irgendwann sollten wir uns einig sein und wissen, dass die Gegner der Anglerei nicht unter uns, die sich hier austauschen, sind und dass wir nur etwas (für alle Angler!) erreichen, wenn wir gemeinsam Front machen. Wir wären als Angler wesentlich stärker, wenn wir unsere Kräfte nicht unnötig vergeuden würden, sondern gezielt bündeln und steuern könnten.




Da hast Du vollkommen Recht.

Allerdings sollten wir erst dann zu einer gemeinsamen Front bereit sein, wenn sicher ist dass die erste Reihe nicht nach hinten schießt.|rolleyes


----------



## velvet (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Ralle,
bist Du in der ersten oder in der zweiten Reihe.
Es geht um das Ducken.
Un ewig kann man ja nicht gebückt rumlaufen,
oder geht das doch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

@ velvet:
Nach meinen Infos aus dem VDSF ist das eher etwas umgekehrt bei den Finanzen.

Dass der VDSF deutlich über seine Verhältnisse gelebt hat und deswegen bis dato vom VDSF noch viele Unterlagen und Verträge überhaupt noch nicht vorgelegt wurden. Da scheint das mit der VDSF-GmbH und den diesbezüglich auch noch nicht offengelegten Verträgen tatsächlich eines der kleineren Probleme zu sein..

Auch soll deswegen zukünftig die Teilnahme an der Grünen Woche abgesagt werden, da dies nicht mehr vom VDSF finanzierbar ist..

Am Ende wird da von allen Seiten so viel gestreut und zusammen gelogen, dass man sich eh auf nix verlassen kann - nicht mal auf das, was man schriftlich in der Hand hat. 
Da ich inzwischen da auch von Fälschung ausgehe, um Berichterstattung in eine bestimmte Richtung zu lenken (von beiden Seiten)....



> Da Du, Thomas, sowie so kein Freund eines Zusammengehens beider Verbände bist - so äußerst Du Dich stets - sollte Dich dieses Ergebnis irre erfreuen.


Naja, es würde uns die Arbeit erleichtern, wenn es wenigstens nur noch einen - statt zwei oder wie zu befürchten zukünftig evtl. noch mehr - unfähige Bundesverbände für anglerfeindliche Landesverbände geben würde....


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

PS:
Immerhin scheint es jetzt so langsam ans Eingemachte zu gehen...

Und sowohl die Braut merkt, dass der Bräutigam vielleicht nicht gerade der Prinz ist - vielleicht noch nícht mal ein zu küssender Frosch - wie auch der Bräutigam merkt, dass mehr als ein gemeinsamer Name dazu gehört, um eine Braut attraktiv zu finden..

Wer jetzt Braut oder Bräutigam ist, ist dabei sicher austauschbar..

Fakt ist aber, dass sich nach Kräften wieder ALLE aus den real existierenden Verbänden (Bund oder Land, DAV, VDSF oder Initiative) in ihrem K(r)ampf um Macht, Kohle, Pfründe und persönliche Eitelkeiten nach Kräften blamieren...

*Das ist einfach nur noch widerlich.........*

Und dass Angler und deren Interessen dabei keinerlei Rolle spielen, ist ja nun auch nix neues...........

*Ich bleibe daher dabei, wenn ich auch kaum eine Chance dafür sehe:*
_Den jetzigen Murks komplett absagen und alles auf null stellen.
Experten von außerhalb holen, die das alles in die Hand nehmen und leiten.
Ziele für den Verband formulieren.
Eine juristisch einwandfreie Organisation schaffen, die in finanziellen wie angelpolitischen Dingen satzungsgemäß transparent gestaltet wird.

Dann beide alten Verbände auflösen, den neuen installieren und dann  können die Landesverbände, welche die Ziele des neuen Verbandes mittragen, eintreten..._


Wie wichtig das auch juristisch ist, zeigen Stimmen aus der CIPS; die entgegen der Aussagen mancher aus der wirren Initiative und des DAV klar sagen, dass eine Weiterführung der Mitgliedschaft nach erlöschen des DAV einfach im VDSF/DAFV eben nicht möglich ist, sondern neu beantragt werden müsste....

Womit dann der DAV durch Annahme der Entwürfe der Initiative gegen die eigenen Beschlüsse auf der letzten HV verstossen hätte..

Genauso wird die neue Satzung Fragen bezüglich des Status als Naturschutzverband aufwerfen. Dieser Status ist nach einer Satzungsänderung nicht automatisch gesichert und wir werden nach einer Fusion da natürlich bei den Behörden nachfragen..

Schon diese zwei einfachen Beispiele zeigen, wie wichtig da externer  Sachverstand wäre...

Statt alte, sture Herren, die meinen, das alles schon irgendwie ausmauscheln zu können in ihren Hinterzimmersesseln..


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



velvet schrieb:


> Ralle,
> bist Du in der ersten oder in der zweiten Reihe.
> Es geht um das Ducken.
> Un ewig kann man ja nicht gebückt rumlaufen,
> oder geht das doch?



Ou Du, als Veteran des VDSF-Bruderkrieges der frühen 80er Jahre lauf ich hinter keinem mehr her, der sein Gewehr nicht klar nach vorne hält.

Und schon gar nicht hinter Typen, die alle paar Wochen mal auftauchen und maskiert die Leute an die Front rufen will.


----------



## velvet (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Hallo Ralle,
warum bist Du so verbittert?
Ist dies wirklich Dein Name und dein Paßbild?

Hallo Thomas,
es kommt immer auf die Unterlagen an, die man sichten kann.
Derzeit schneidet dabei der VDSF besser ab.
Aber, da hast Du vollkommen recht, man weiß nicht was noch im Keller oder auf dem Dachboden liegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

oooch, ich hab da auch einiges rumliegen von VDSF wie DAV - es gibt scheinbar genügend Leute in beiden Verbänden, die mich benutzen wollen um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV zu verhindern (warum sich da keiner offen traut, das jeweils in seinem Verband vorwärts zu treiben? Obwohl es genügend gute angelpolitische Gründe gegen einen bundesweiten, anglerfeindlichen VDSF/DAFV gibt? Weil manche nur ein Kreuz, aber kein Rückrat haben? Wer weiss es schon....) ..

Und da ist nix dabei, weder in VDSF noch in DAV, was die wohl wirklich gerne öffentlich hätten (und nix, für was ich bez. Richtigkeit letztlich die Hand ins Feuer legen würde, sonst wärs schon öffentlich..)....

Ob man den Spruch aus einem Telefonat glauben muss (es gab noch keinen Schatzmeister bei uns, der noch nicht in die Kasse gegriffen hätte), steht da auf einem ganz andern Blatt..

Was gerade beim VDSF im Casting- und Jugendbereich abgeht bez. Finanzen, geht eh auf keine Kuhhaut. Wurde da eigentlich komplett entlastet??

Und dass der VDSF einen Vize für Finanzen einstimmig wählt, dessen eigenes Landesverbandspräsidium zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht entlastet war wegen finanzieller Unklarheiten und die zur Entlastung zig Anläufe brauchten, ist natürlich eine Garantie für die finanzielle Seriosität des VDSF und seiner Landesverbände...


Ich glaub da gar nix mehr - und muss diesbezüglich wieder mal auf einen Artikel von Kay Hai verweisen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...z-anstaendigkeit-und-verbandsfunktionaer.html


> In Abwandlung eines Zitates von Gerhard Bronner:
> 
> Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen:
> 
> ...


----------



## velvet (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Thomas,
der VDSF ist dagegen anderer Meinung.
So teillt er mit,

dass die Unterlagen des DAV, die in den letzten 6 Wochen vorgelegt wurden, eine größere Zahl längerfristiger Verträge, die hier bisher nicht bekannt waren, ergeben. ...
Die kostenmäßigen zukünftigen Belastungen sind für uns noch nicht abschließend prüfbar. Danach war auch eine einvernehmliche Haushaltsplanung für 2013 bisher nicht möglich. Ein abschließender Bericht des Wirtschaftsprüfers liegt bisher noch nicht vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Immerhin hat der DAV wohl vorgelegt, meines Wissens der VDSF bisher noch nicht vollumfänglich, gerade auch bezüglich der VDSF-GmbH..

Siehe oben, meiner diesbezüglichen Meinung habe ich nix mehr hinzuzufügen..

Keiner taugt da was, kein Verband, kein Funktionär..

Ich würd von keinem von denen auch nur ein gebrauchtes Fahrrad kaufen.......

Beim VDSF kommt dann nur noch die grundsätzliche anglerfeindliche Attitüde dazu...

Da sich aber inzwischen der DAV auf den gleichen Weg begeben hat, verschwinden da auch die Unterschiede ......


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



velvet schrieb:


> Hallo Ralle,
> warum bist Du so verbittert?
> Ist dies wirklich Dein Name und dein Paßbild?




Sowohl mein Name als auch mein Bild sind dem regelmäßigen AB-Leser bekannt. Musst halt ein bisschen im AB recherchieren.


----------



## velvet (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sowohl mein Name als auch mein Bild sind dem regelmäßigen AB-Leser bekannt. Musst halt ein bisschen im AB recherchieren.


 
Ralle,
gleiches für mich.
Wer suchet, der findet.


----------



## Sharpo (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



velvet schrieb:


> Thomas,
> der VDSF ist dagegen anderer Meinung.
> So teillt er mit,
> 
> ...




Sind die eigentlich dort alle am Pennen?
Da wird jahrelang die Fusion verhandelt und jetzt kommen erst die Verträge mit dritten auf den Tisch?

Delitanten.  #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



> Delitanten


Ist das eine Mischung aus Delinquenten und Dilettanten??

Würde passen ;-)))))


----------



## Sharpo (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist das eine Mischung aus Delinquenten und Dilettanten??
> 
> Würde passen ;-)))))



Das fehlende t schenk ich Dir.  #t
Darfste gerne einfügen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Ich finds als Mischung gelungen, auch wenns ein Versehen war..
Kann so einem Wortspiel eben kaum widerstehen...

Sollte keine Kritik an Dir sein, vertipp mich selber oft genug..

*Sorry, falls das so ankam.*

Zumal du sachlich da eh recht hast....


> Sind die eigentlich dort alle am Pennen?
> Da wird jahrelang die Fusion verhandelt und jetzt kommen erst die Verträge mit dritten auf den Tisch?


Was mich wieder zu Kay Hai führt:


> In Abwandlung eines Zitates von Gerhard Bronner:
> 
> Es gibt drei Dinge, die sich nicht vereinen lassen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Nach einer ersten telefonischen, inoffiziellen Wasserstandsmeldung sind die ersten Gespräche (noch abseits der offiziellen Termine) "eher als anstrengend und kontrovers" zu bezeichnen..
Da sind wir dann ja mal gespannt....

Da laufen jetzt sozusagen die Hinterzimmmergespräche vor den Hinterzimmerrunden ;-)))))


----------



## kingfisher60 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

wenn ich das so lese wird mir schlecht ich will doch blos ein bischen angeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Geh angeln, solange es noch geht in Deutschland - mit den real existierenden Verbänden wird das nicht leichter werden....

Die machen uns mit Gewalt zu Urlaubs- und Auslandsanglern........


----------



## Sharpo (29. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finds als Mischung gelungen, auch wenns ein Versehen war..
> Kann so einem Wortspiel eben kaum widerstehen...
> 
> Sollte keine Kritik an Dir sein, vertipp mich selber oft genug..
> ...



Deine Entschuldigung ist unberechtigt.
Habe es nicht krumm genommen.  
Es kam schon so an wie Du es meintest.


----------



## Sharpo (29. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geh angeln, solange es noch geht in Deutschland - mit den real existierenden Verbänden wird das nicht leichter werden....
> 
> Die machen uns mit Gewalt zu Urlaubs- und Auslandsanglern........




Bei den aktuellen Energiebeschlüssen ist selbst dies in Gefahr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Deine Entschuldigung ist unberechtigt.
> Habe es nicht krumm genommen.
> Es kam schon so an wie Du es meintest.



Gut und Danke #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bei den aktuellen Energiebeschlüssen ist selbst dies in Gefahr.


Naja, heute und morgen mauscheln sie erstmal weiter in den Hinterzimmern um ihren widerwärtigen Fusionswirrwarr in Deutschland weiterzutreiben...

Die werdens dann schon hinkriegen, dass da wieder für Angler eher was negatives als auch nur ansatzweise was positives rauskommt..


----------



## m-spec (29. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Und morgen spätestens übermorgen werden wir dann wissen was die organisierte Anglerschaft in 2013 zu erwarten hat.

Was ich bisher vernommen habe: Peter Mohnert ist wohl wirklich so schwer erkrankt das eine Rückkehr für weitere Planungen nicht berücksichtigt wird. 

Und ansonsten schwirren viele Gerüchte etc. durch die Welt die keiner aufdrösseln kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Wenns nur um die paar organisierten ginge, wär das eh wurscht, machen lassen das Funktionärsg...........

Das Schlimme ist ja aber, dass die auch die normalen Angler mit ihrer anglerfeindlichen Lobbyarbeit in ein schlechtes Licht bringen..

Von daher wäre ein einheitlicher Verband gut:
In einen Sack mit der Mischpoke, man trifft wohl dann eher keinen falschen mehr..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



> Und ansonsten schwirren viele Gerüchte etc. durch die Welt die keiner aufdrösseln kann.


Milde ausgedrückt..
Habe dazu gestern noch einige Anrufe erhalten.
Aus allen 3 Fraktionen (DAV/VDSF/Initiative)..

Da ist gar nix abseh- bzw. ableitbar..

Scheint wieder mal ne nette Schlammschlacht zu werden, wie mans halt schon gewohnt ist..


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Ich wünsche mir inzwischen noch mehr, dass diese Fusion/Übernahme/Cliquenbildung vollkommen scheitert.

Und zwar aus dem nun vorwiegenden Grund weil ich sowas von gespannt bin, wie die Herren Verbandsvertreter *das* nach außen hin erklären wollen.|supergri

Der Berg kreißte und gebar - nein keine Maus - ein kleines Fürzchen, _Pfuit_.


----------



## Knispel (30. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und zwar aus dem nun vorwiegenden Grund weil ich sowas von gespannt bin, wie die Herren Verbandsvertreter *das* nach außen hin erklären wollen.|supergri


 
Gegenseitige Schuldzuweisung wie im Kindergarten und denn schmollend totschweigen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Dass gestern abend kein Anruf mehr kam, ist für mich bezeichnend - die sind wohl noch am verdauen - oder haben wir schon einen bundesweiten VDSF/DAFV und wissen es nur nicht???

;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2012)

*AW: Fusion: DAV kurvt zurück????*

Guckst Du:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248440
Da gehts dann auch weiter mit der Diskussion..


----------

